# Software Update Disable



## CeeBee52 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi. I cannot disable Software Update notices from my iPhone6 S. I have Googled the problem and all I get is an option to use iTunes & App Store. I do not have a link to this in Settings. I don't know why but it's just not there. If I just choose App Store I get ads for products. I don't have iTunes at all anywhere. Can anyone tell me how to stop these wretched updates which I do not want. The notification displays despite the Software Update Available in Settings, General, being turned off. They don't go away until I choose to update. can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

CeeBee52 said:


> can anyone help?


If you're talking about iOS updates I'm almost positive that the answer is "no." To skip an update we must live with the notices and keep selecting "later."

When I think of the alternative--Automatic Updates--it makes it a little easier to endure the notices.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

can you actually just not do an “update”? would that be OK? 🤔


----------



## CeeBee52 (Nov 30, 2011)

I could but I don't want to allow the latest - facial recognition etc. I find it intrusive. I'd sooner just disable the notifications.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A couple times I've skipped an update because it included nothing of interest to me and was causing some people problems (bugs) that I did not want to risk (e.g., Bluetooth connectivity).



CeeBee52 said:


> I could but I don't want to allow the latest - facial recognition etc.


Another option for you is to update to 15.4 (I expect to in a day or two) but not enable the new face-with-mask recognition.


----------



## CeeBee52 (Nov 30, 2011)

If I do that do I have to accept the first update or can I just skip to 15.4?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Depends, I think, on what version you are on now. If, for example, you are on 15.3 and being prompted to update to 15.3.1, when you go to update it will substitute 15.4 instead.

But if you are farther back I cannot predict what you can do or be "forced' to do.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey all!! I had no idea there was a new update out there.  

I was currently at 14.8 (I believe) and it allowed me to update straight to 15.4 

For what it's worth... 

The new face recognition/ mask update... 

After updating to 15.4, I tried the facial recognition with a mask and it wouldn't work (using my current facial recognition profile). I think what the update was is that if you choose to turn your phone on using facial recognition while wearing a mask, you can perform a new facial recognition profile with the mask on and it will work.


----------



## CeeBee52 (Nov 30, 2011)

CeeBee52 said:


> If I do that do I have to accept the first update or can I just skip to 15.4?


I updated to 15.4 but no option to disable further updates displays. Have I missed something? Thanks.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

CeeBee52 said:


> I updated to 15.4 but no option to disable further updates displays. Have I missed something? Thanks.


I concur with what Terry posted above. To my knowledge, there is really no way to disable Apple update notifications. Good bad or indifferent, Apple feels these are essential to proper operation of their devices and want users to update.


----------



## CeeBee52 (Nov 30, 2011)

OK I'll just have to put up with it, but it sucks. I will get an Android next time.


----------

